# which race are you?



## Princess Ivy (May 26, 2005)

what fantasy/sci-fi race are you? click below to find out
http://quizilla.com/users/Elfie/quizzes/What%20Fantasy%20Race%20Are%20You%3F/
I'm a faerie (hehe)






You're a Faerie!! Small and delicate.. and can be rather nasty as well... You love to play games on the big folk... Magic is your favourite way of tricking people... And sometimes.. when they aren't looking, you remove that very important letter from their pocket.


----------



## Mark Robson (May 26, 2005)

As if there was any doubt princess...







You're a Dragon!! Intelligent, graceful...and..rather big... But not always! You can change your form into human.. or elf.. though your hair will generally match the colour of what your scales are as a dragon... That's fun.. You're one of the oldest and wisest races alive....


----------



## Animaiden (May 26, 2005)

You're a Dragon!! Intelligent, graceful...and..rather big... But not always! You can change your form into human.. or elf.. though your hair will generally match the colour of what your scales are as a dragon... That's fun.. You're one of the oldest and wisest races alive....

Yay!


----------



## don sky (May 26, 2005)

You're a dwarf!! Quick to temper, quick to drink, quick to tell a tale. You're stout and short.. You're extremely strong.. And love jewels, metal, anything that can come from a mine... And Hate elves.. you're almost opposites... But that's alright.. Who needs those tree dwelling pansies anyhow? Right?
Well truthfully I had gotten a vampirer but my ego wouldn't allow me to put a representative of me with b**bs, so I took it again and voila! Better a short hairy dude than a chick with big b**bs


----------



## Leto (May 26, 2005)

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful,mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find... 






And I'm hungry


----------



## marv335 (May 26, 2005)

i got dwarf as well


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 26, 2005)

> You're a Drow!! Evil. You're one of the most evil races there is... And extremely lovely. You live deep underground.. the light hurts your eyes.. You have extremely dark skin, and beautiful white hair... And the women run the society.. You're goddess is Lloth... A giant spider woman....


----------



## don sky (May 26, 2005)

Hey that's not fair! I wanted to be drow too ! oh well, I'll just have to deal with it!A pretty cool site tho.


----------



## eccles_1960 (May 26, 2005)

"You're a high elf! You love the finery of life, hate humans and the other races. You love nature and care deeply for all life. Everything needs to be orderly and pretty. You're really, sort of a snob. At least.. you're race is. They can perform magic, though they stick to White Magic and being Clerics. You're race is one of beauty."

Cool


----------



## AmonRa (May 26, 2005)

cool i got a drow ^__^ kind of what i thougth i would be


----------



## Leto (May 26, 2005)

Ok, what's a Drow and where do they appear ? 
Can we drink their blood ?


----------



## Alia (May 26, 2005)

What is a Drow?  I've never heard of them...

I'm a High Elf, but the hair needs to be darker though...






You're a high elf! You love the finery of life, hate humans and the other races. You love nature and care deeply for all life. Everything neds to be orderly and pretty. You're really, sort of a snob. At least.. you're race is. The can perform magc, though they stick to White Magic and being Clerics. You're race is one of beauty.


----------



## Stalker (May 26, 2005)

To my surprise I appeared to be a high elf! 

Doesn't sound like too masculine though.


----------



## Daeman (May 26, 2005)

a drow is better known as a 'dark elves' where most elves tend to be like sunworshipping or something and are usualy happy good loveing people. Dark elves are almost always quite evil and take pleasure in stelth killing things or stabbing you in the back at least thats the way I See those scrawny little bastards...see cause I'M an orc and you ALL fear me!






You're an Orc!! You're quite ugly.. and everyone is afraid of you.... And you could really care less.. You're not very intelligent.. and you love to kill things..


----------



## Tsujigiri (May 26, 2005)

The Drow are the Dark Elves in the Forgotten Realms AD&D setting. Black skin, as in ink black, white hair and violet eyes.
They are immensely evil and generally powerful, most self respecting vampires would steer well clear on account of being outclassed by a whole society of evil buggers


----------



## Leto (May 26, 2005)

Of course, we wouldn't invade such a place without preparation. But luring a lonely Drow in our own Dark ways could be interesting. Self respecting vampires always need more slave ghouls to keep the castle clean...


----------



## HenryVI (May 26, 2005)

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find...

I like seducing...and I'm hungryyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Leto (May 26, 2005)

Yeah, one more ! Let's try our fangs on some of the elves and dwarfes around.


----------



## Daeman (May 26, 2005)

come try your fangs on the head of my axe haha oh thats right I suppose orc blood is quite repulsive...we are disgusting creatures.  but it still says yer all afraid of me.


----------



## A1ien (May 26, 2005)

You're a Dragon!! Intelligent, graceful...and..rather big... But not always! You can change your form into human.. or elf.. though your hair will generally match the colour of what your scales are as a dragon... That's fun.. You're one of the oldest and wisest races alive....


Ok so i manipulated the answers a bit. but what can i say? i wanted to be a dragon!


----------



## FelineEyes (May 26, 2005)

I can see I changed my status to 'House Cat' too soon...the darkness closes in on me once again.
Ah, I'm used to it and women running the society would be a nice change.


----------



## Leto (May 26, 2005)

Daeman said:
			
		

> come try your fangs on the head of my axe haha oh thats right I suppose orc blood is quite repulsive...we are disgusting creatures. but it still says yer all afraid of me.


Too easy to kill to be fun to hunt 

FelineEyes, isn't it the case ? At least it is at my place.


----------



## Daeman (May 26, 2005)

hahaha like I care...you can cut my arm off and I'll use it to bash yer brains out and then drink the pain away with the money I STOLE from you...I love being an orc I pretty much get to go do whatever I want...I'm gonna go find some innocent village somewhere and terrorize it for a while...see ya later you dark loveing fools


----------



## iratebeaver (May 26, 2005)

i'm a gnome. that was the last thing i expected. I feel really short now.  


What do gnomes do?


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 26, 2005)

Cool 






You're a Half-Elf!! Shunned by both elves and men, you often live in groups with other half-elves.. Or on your own. You become hunters and farmers, away from society.. Some humans take you in.. but no usually. Often you're a nice mix between human and elf...


----------



## Animaiden (May 27, 2005)

iratebeaver said:
			
		

> What do gnomes do?



Gnomes build things, invent gadgets, blow things up.  Example: In the Dragonlance Chronicles, gnomes were said to have tried to build a ladder to the moon, and almost succeed(I think that is correct, haven't read the book it was in in a while)


----------



## freebird (May 27, 2005)

I got "Service Temporarily Unavailable".  I wonder what that means......


----------



## Hesh (May 27, 2005)

You're an Orc!! You're quite ugly.. and everyone is afraid of you.... And you could really care less.. You're not very intelligent.. and love you to kill things..


----------



## Princess Ivy (May 27, 2005)

what i find realy telling is that there are no humans!
(BTW: i hope none of you wanted those wallets)


----------



## a|one (May 27, 2005)

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find...


----------



## FelineEyes (May 27, 2005)

Leto said:
			
		

> FelineEyes, isn't it the case ? At least it is at my place.


 
It's only that way at my place because the guys are never home.
But I kinda ment on a broader scale, like the national government.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 27, 2005)

George Bush with PMT?  
Doesn't bear thinking about...


----------



## nixie (May 27, 2005)

I'm a faerie. Why can't I get the piture pasted


----------



## zorcarepublic (May 28, 2005)

You're a Gnome!! An Inventor!! You make as many things as you can.. Though you are very disorganized... But who cares? You just found an invention that... that...Well..you don't know what it does.. But it does something! Now just have to patent it to make sure none of the tall folk get a hold of it.. (did I forget to meantion you're a little short?....Shorter than a Kender... But you like it that way.)


Hehe...​


----------



## oliverez (Jun 3, 2005)

Interesting.

Definitly a vampire.


----------



## The Master™ (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah, the true me has been found...  Shake in terror, beings of light and niceness!!! 







You're an Orc!! You're quite ugly.. and everyone is afraid of you.... And you couldn't really care less.. You're not very intelligent.. and love you to kill things..


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jun 3, 2005)

Ah, an orc...

I knew there was something about you, TM. Maybe the way you lugged that club around, I don't know...


----------



## rune (Jun 3, 2005)

Mark Urpen said:
			
		

> As if there was any doubt princess...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I was also a dragon.  Really uncanny that as I love dragons


----------



## PERCON (Jun 4, 2005)

Wow, a Drow, cool I'm evil!

Mwahahahahaha!!

_PERCON_


----------



## Earos (Jun 4, 2005)

it said I was a high elf... but I dont hate other races... it said I did, even thought I specifically said I didnt... Ah well, I guess it was the closest match... I am so hard to stereotype...


----------



## stirdgit (Jun 12, 2005)

Ok, so I'm a Dragon.  Who knew?


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

110 meter hurdles...


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jun 12, 2005)

caladanbrood said:
			
		

> 110 meter hurdles...


 
har har!  

you're in for the high jump, popeye!


----------



## Rane Longfox (Jun 12, 2005)

I try


----------



## fallenstar (Jun 13, 2005)

high elf...not in the sense I was expecting anyways...Tolkien High Elf is better


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

exactly what i expected, it is true that i am a Kindred







You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find...


----------



## Tsujigiri (Jun 13, 2005)

Eradius...you sexy girl you 

*sniggers*


----------



## Eradius Lore (Jun 13, 2005)

thanks...


----------



## killerbob (Jun 20, 2005)

You're a Dragon!! Intelligent, graceful...and..rather big... But not always! You can change your form into human.. or elf.. though your hair will generally match the colour of what your scales are as a dragon... That's fun.. You're one of the oldest and wisest races alive....

Old!..............................Yeah right! enjoy gold so not to bad!


----------



## Estelthea (Jun 20, 2005)

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find... 

I vant to drink your blood!


----------



## Azash (Jun 21, 2005)

You're a Gnome!! An Inventor!! You make as many things as you can.. Though you are very disorganized... But who cares? You just found an invention that... that...Well..you don't know what it does.. But it does something! Now just have to patent it to make sure none of the tall folk get a hold of it.. (did I forget to meantion you're a little short?....Shorter than a Kender... But you like it that way.)Im gnome! score!


----------



## alexhurry (Jun 22, 2005)

You're a Faerie!! Small and delicate.. and can be rather nasty as well... You love to play games on the big folk... Magic is your favourite way of tricking people... And sometimes.. when they aren't looking, you remove that very important letter from their pocket.


----------



## Insertnamehere (Jun 24, 2005)

hmm, didn't work <.<; Well anyway, I got Faerie. Seems appropriate...


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 29, 2005)

only able to do this quiz recently  








You're a dwarf!! Quick to temper, quick to drink, quick to tell a tale. You're stout and short.. You're extremely strong.. And love jewels, metal, anything that can come from a mine... And Hate elves.. you're almost opposites... But that's alright.. Who needs those tree dwelling pansies anyhow? Right?

yep that summes me up, stuppid tall people


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

according to this i'm not really tall either.
does that mean I am not stupid


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 29, 2005)

Azash said:
			
		

> according to this i'm not really tall either.
> does that mean I am not stupid


 
I suppos so


----------



## Azash (Jun 29, 2005)

Score!


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 29, 2005)

*Hooray I'm a Kender/Halfling!! *

"They may be short, but they aren't afraid of anything. They love stuff.... Anything... Anything with colours.. anything shiny. Things always seem to "appear" in their pockets and pouches, but never call them thieves.... Oh...And they are -very- talkative.... Extreme.... They almost never stop talking...And they always tell a tale.. whether it's true or not... Don't get them started."

Not a bad description of myself especially the bit about liking to talk, shiny things especially Leather, PVC etc. and YES I often end up with things on my desk like staplers, especially pens etc..at work that belong to colleagues, scary thing is I don't even remember most of the time picking up these items from their desks LOL!!.. 

Weiss and Hickman ruled in my early teens....


----------



## garreth Jacks (Jun 29, 2005)

Dwarf's are better  

hey Gollum is the avartar a witch or wizard


----------



## GOLLUM (Jun 29, 2005)

garreth Jacks said:
			
		

> dwarf's are better


Well..they're certainly shorter....


----------



## kyektulu (Jul 18, 2005)

Liked the Quiz im a wood elf, an elf is what I was hoping 2 be too!
Thanks for the kewel link.
xxxkyexxx


----------



## Rosemary (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm a Feldelfen.  This is  the old British name  (pre Anglo-Saxon) for a wood sprite.


----------



## Azzriel (Jul 19, 2005)

*gloomily*

I got to be a fairy... a fairy!  darn thing must be twisted somehow..


----------



## Monty Scott (Jul 22, 2005)

You're a high elf! You love the finery of life, hate humans and the other races. You love nature and care deeply for all life. Everything neds to be orderly and pretty. You're really, sort of a snob. At least.. you're race is. The can perform magc, though they stick to White Magic and being Clerics. You're race is one of beauty.


----------



## Wiglaf (Nov 6, 2007)

Months of telling my daughter that my ears are not kinda pointy, and I come up a half-elf.


----------



## murphy (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm a wood elf and I wish I looked that good.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 6, 2007)

Another Wood Elf here.






You're a Wood Elf!! You care deeply for nature and animals..at a disregard for most races. You generally won't touch a weapon, and only use your magic to help nature. Often you live alone in the woods, don't in groups.


----------



## malfunkshun (Nov 7, 2007)

i'm a dragon.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 7, 2007)

You're a *high elf!* You love the finery of life, hate humans and the other races. You love nature and care deeply for all life. Everything neds to be orderly and pretty. You're really, sort of a snob. At least.. you're race is. The can perform magc, though they stick to White Magic and being Clerics. You're race is one of beauty

Go figure?...


----------



## UltraCulture (Nov 10, 2007)

A Vampire here.


----------



## Joel007 (Nov 12, 2007)

I appear to be a female vampire 






You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find...


----------



## Aleksei (Nov 12, 2007)

You're a Half-Elf!! Shunned by both elves and men, you often live in groups with other half-elves.. Or on your own. You become hunters and farmers, away from society.. Some humans take you in.. but no usually. Often you're a nice mix between human and elf...


----------



## Nesacat (Nov 12, 2007)

You're a Wood Elf!! You care deeply for nature and animals..at a disregard for most races. You generally won't touch a weapon, and only use your magic to help nature. Often you live alone in the woods, don't in groups.


----------



## Kettricken (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm also a wood elf... must be the herbal tea I love...


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Dec 2, 2007)

It said I was a drow, but there was really not too many options for dragons...*sigh* We dragons are always the most misunderstood of creatures...


----------



## Adasunshine (Dec 2, 2007)

Surprising...






You're a Faerie!! Small and delicate.. and can be rather nasty as well... You love to play games on the big folk... Magic is your favourite way of tricking people... And sometimes.. when they aren't looking, you remove that very important letter from their pocket.


_1421 other people got this result!_
_This quiz has been taken 30388 times._
_12% of people had this result._


----------



## Alurny (Dec 3, 2007)

You're a Half-Elf!! Shunned by both elves and men, you often live in groups with other half-elves.. Or on your own. You become hunters and farmers, away from society.. Some humans take you in.. but no usually. Often you're a nice mix between human and elf... 


_352 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 30401 times.
* 3% *of people had this result.

*Oooh... a rare breed! *


_


----------



## chrispenycate (Dec 3, 2007)

You're a Drow!! Evil. You're one of the most evil races there is... And extremely lovely. You live deep underground.. the light hurts your eyes.. You have extremely dark skin, and beautiful white hair... And the women run the society.. You're goddess is Lloth... A giant spider woman....


----------



## Zubi-Ondo (Dec 3, 2007)

You're a Gnome!! An Inventor!! You make as many things as you can.. Though you are very disorganized... But who cares? You just found an invention that... that...Well..you don't know what it does.. But it does something! Now just have to patent it to make sure none of the tall folk get a hold of it.. (did I forget to meantion you're a little short?....Shorter than a Kender... But you like it that way.)

4% of people had this result.

Cool.


----------



## VionesspXmoone (Dec 4, 2007)

Well some people would say this is right. 

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find... 


_1249 other people got this result!
This quiz has been taken 30419 times.
10% of people had this result._


----------



## Nikitta (Dec 4, 2007)

You're a Wood Elf!! You care deeply for nature and animals..at a disregard for most races. You generally won't touch a weapon, and only use your magic to help nature. Often you live alone in the woods, don't in groups.


----------



## Somni (Dec 4, 2007)

You're a Dragon!! Intelligent, graceful...and..rather big... But not always! You can change your form into human.. or elf.. though your hair will generally match the colour of what your scales are as a dragon... That's fun.. You're one of the oldest and wisest races alive....


----------



## nj1 (Dec 4, 2007)

You're an Orc!! You're quite ugly.. and everyone is afraid of you.... And you could really care less.. You're not very intelligent.. and love you to kill things..

Ha, fear me!!! me go drink beer now, get drunk and pick fights then sleep.


----------



## Stormflame (Dec 10, 2007)

What race am I!!??  Dang...this sounds racial-not really.  I am just getting my post count to at least 15.  Yea.  I am the race of-me.


----------



## Ramoth's Rider (Dec 10, 2007)

You're a Drow!! Evil. You're one of the most evil races there is... And extremely lovely. You live deep underground.. the light hurts your eyes.. You have extremely dark skin, and beautiful white hair... And the women run the society.. You're goddess is Lloth... A giant spider woman....


----------



## Stormflame (Dec 10, 2007)

Ramoth has read the some of Salvatores writing.  It is truely on of my favorite writings in all the the world.  Good stuff.


----------



## BloodAndSouls (Dec 28, 2007)

I got vampire. I bet it was the "silk and leather" clothing choice which did it...


----------



## Doug Graves (Dec 28, 2007)

Drow...but I always thought I was Polish...?


----------



## sanityassassin (Dec 28, 2007)

You're a Vampire!! Seductive, beautiful, mysterious, and quite evil. You're very dark and dangerous.. You kill to feed, and prey upon the most unsuspecting and beautiful people you can find... 

 Take this quiz!


Quizilla | Join | Make a Quiz | More Quizzes | Grab Code

Maybe it is just me but I find that surprising


----------



## Pyar (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm a vampire.  That was very unexpected.


----------



## Woodfoot (Jan 1, 2008)

I am a Faerie


----------



## Fake Vencar (Jan 1, 2008)

A  dwarf...and why shouldn't i be. After all, it is an obvious quiz!


----------



## Lilly (Jan 5, 2008)

i am a high elf... 
ah well!!!


----------

